# Can I use a first response ????



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Firstly please dont be mad with me,I am trying so hard not to test early,I am not due to test till next thursday,but I spotted the First response tests in Boots and they say you can use them 4 days before af is due,so I was wondering if it would be ok to use one or would the hcg still be in my system from the day before basting which was last weds(last week) If I were to use one it would be Sunday and that would make me day 29 of a 33 day cycle.

I am sorry to sound impatient its just that we have a big family wedding  next sat and if I test on the Thurs and get a bfn I will be a wreck at the wedding,there will be 2 pg ladies there and 3 with bubbies    and I know for a fact I will lose it.

Sorry to be so     this 2nd week is killing me!!Thanks for reading x

Kelly


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Have to agree with wise Jilly im afraid hun...try to hold off and think positive at the wedding to get u through it xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm with Jilly & Looby I'm afraid Kelly 
                   
It's too early even on Sunday & you could get a false reading.
Although it's difficult please keep away from the tests.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok Ok,

I will listen      I will try my hardest not to test early,so hopefully you want have to call the   

Thanks for the telling off you lot !!!!    

Kelly x


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Kelly,
I was specifically told by the nurse not to use those!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

No madam,you cannot!    they will be after you!
First response are rubbish anyway,clearblue are the best,do not test early!

I'll be watching you


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Kelly, first response are PANTS - when I got my positive it showed on clearblue a full two days befor first response.  Plus, you can get a false negative (I tested early for my first pregnancy and it was a negative and then two days later a positive) some of that may be that the pregnancy wasn't viable in the long-run but I just got so depressed twice over.  So DON'T TEST EARLY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok you lot-you will be proud of me-I have been into superdrug and boots today and havent bought one pee stick!!!!

Thanks for the telling off !!! I just hope its worth the wait this time!!

Kelly x


----------

